# £5 Off Box #1 NOW!



## Get Bunny Box (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello!

As some of you will be aware, we're Bunny Box, a treat box service for bunnies. We're offering some £5 off gift vouchers for 'Box #1'!
We would like to ask you to (if you buy a box of course) to write a review on our website & possibly a forum or Facebook page.
If you would like a £5 off voucher, get in touch now by commenting on this post, messaging the Facebook page or emailing us at [email protected].

Thank you all,
Bunny Box


----------

